# missing link audio



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

just wont to put this out there for my layitlow homies . my little brother had a guy make this for him know he is making them for everyone. he has a hummer with 2 anl. but they would only charge at 13 volts with this they know charge at 16. i dont know all the details but you can hit him up r check out the web site.  
http://www.missinglinkaudio.com
Are you really getting all of the performance you have paid for? Ever feel like you are missing something? 




At Missing Link, we can provide the equipment to tie all of the good power supply components available in today's market together.

High performance power cells, used with a high performance alternator are a great choice. However when installed in today's newer computer controlled vehicles you may not be getting proper charging. Since the car's computer controls charging on newer models, it can reduce charging voltage & current.
Because the computer was programmed with a stock battery & alternator in mind, this can result in undercharged batteries and poor performance.

Our line of alternator controllers provide the Missing Link in your high performance audio system. 




Dual alternators look good, but are they working to full potential?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

some vids from sema :0 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YJYYYLzguGU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=t0zjwnscjGI


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

question when they run at 16V isn't that full field because that would kill the alt. or is there some thing i am missing?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

what batts are he using to support two alts that will place a 16v charge on them? did he do anything to make sure that all the other electrical componants wont melt/fry/burn/smoke from taking the electrical system so high?

you gotta be careful when you jump up there to 16.. you need to know exactly what your doing


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

like i said homies you would have to hit him up on this . he has 6 15s 24 6 1/2 12 kinetik 2400 batteries in the side steps & somthing like 18,000 watts . i was just putting it out here for you guys to check it out if your int. then hit him up if not its cool :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Mar 11 2008, 11:49 AM~10141995
> *like i said homies you would have to hit him up on this . he has 6 15s 24 6 1/2  12 kinetik 2400 batteries in the side steps & somthing like 18,000 watts . i was just putting it out here for you guys to check it out if your int. then hit him up if not  its cool  :biggrin:
> *


just putting the word out for those that don't know... I'm sure you've seen people that jumped on to something they thought was a life saver and they end up diggin a 6ft hole and falling faint in the process


----------



## missinglink (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey guys, The MLA module is set at 15volt for standered single or duel battery applications. We can give you a wide range of voltage settings for most all needs up to 24 volt systems.We designed te MLA module give you better charge for your cars system.The module still gives the alternator the ability to back off when needed.As far as strain or other worries most alternators have the ability to run higher from stock we are helping you get a little more from it with out spending the extra money for bigger alts.Please ask ? Thanks MLA


----------



## missinglink (Mar 12, 2008)

On your 16v charge ? When charging mutiple batteries like 12 your batteries will only see around 15v from the 16v charge.Which leaves my batteries reasting @ 14 to 14.4. So the main benifit is better charge or full charge for your system.A 15v charge should give you a rest of 13.5 to 14.When stock charges between 13.6v hot and 14v cold which leaves your charge to rest around 12.6 to 13v.Better charge helps your components, such as easier starts an less strain when playing the bass.So no six foot hole here! thanks MLA


----------



## missinglink (Mar 12, 2008)

Full field ? Our standered runs you @ 15-15.2 alts have a great amount of head room.Anything over 16v on a normal set up is not needed.Only when running 4 or more batteries would you need a 16v application.


----------



## missinglink (Mar 12, 2008)

We now have a cs144 module out this will help the older GM 1960 and up with our conversion set up. look us up missinglinkaudio.com Thanks 

MLA


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the modules do work, make sure your batteries like the higher charge voltage


----------



## missinglink (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice to see you know of us. We just did an upgrade on a 79monte we got him a 140amp alternator and a module (stand alone) He now has a charging voltage of 14.8v when hot and stabilized. Our work truck (93 ford) has a 1998 diehard battery we have had a module on it for 4 years now still takes full charge no problems. Not to often does a battery last 9years. Our web site missinglinkaudio.com We will be upgrating my big brothers 64 impala soon with a similar 140amp alt crome / module in crome as well. Thats what little bros do. Thanks,

MLA


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missinglink_@Apr 28 2008, 10:07 PM~10527092
> *Nice to see you know of us.  We just did an upgrade on a 79monte we got him a 140amp alternator and a module (stand alone) He now has a charging voltage of 14.8v when hot and stabilized.  Our work truck (93 ford) has a 1998 diehard battery we have had a module on it for 4 years now still takes full charge no problems.  Not to often does a battery last 9years.  Our web site missinglinkaudio.com  We will be upgrating my big brothers 64 impala soon with a similar 140amp alt crome / module in crome as well.  Thats what little bros do. Thanks,
> 
> MLA
> *


steve put me on to your shit the day he got his


----------



## missinglink (Mar 12, 2008)

Hope( shit ) was a good thing. lol thanks,

MLA


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missinglink_@Apr 29 2008, 05:27 PM~10533792
> *Hope( shit ) was a good thing. lol thanks,
> 
> MLA
> *


shit meaning your stuff lol :biggrin:


----------



## missinglink (Mar 12, 2008)

Steve didn't remove it so must be good shit!!!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missinglink_@Apr 30 2008, 03:16 AM~10538926
> *Steve didn't remove it so must be good shit!!!
> *


Nick @Fi said that shit works good too 
edit: you're chris right?


----------



## missinglink (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep Hope more people get the picture on the low voltage problem. Most audio guys know they have problems but don't think much of it till the have a dead battery of some smoke. Thanks for the support for sure. Nick is comeing to Vegas next week I think. We need to take him to the bunny ranch. LOL


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

so just ford and gm applications?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missinglink_@Apr 30 2008, 12:38 PM~10541481
> *Yep Hope more people get the picture on the low voltage problem.  Most audio guys know they have problems but don't think much of it till the have a dead battery of some smoke.  Thanks for the support for sure.  Nick is comeing to Vegas next week I think. We need to take him to the bunny ranch. LOL
> *


nick looks like hes about 12yrs old.... they wont even let him in the parkin lot of the ranch :biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I have an Excessive Amperage 250A alternator, Duralast Gold size 65 battery, and two Kinetik HC1800 batteries... what is the highest voltage I could safely run with?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missinglink_@Apr 28 2008, 10:07 PM~10527092
> *Nice to see you know of us.  We just did an upgrade on a 79monte we got him a 140amp alternator and a module (stand alone) He now has a charging voltage of 14.8v when hot and stabilized.  Our work truck (93 ford) has a 1998 diehard battery we have had a module on it for 4 years now still takes full charge no problems.  Not to often does a battery last 9years.  Our web site missinglinkaudio.com  We will be upgrating my big brothers 64 impala soon with a similar 140amp alt crome / module in crome as well.  Thats what little bros do. Thanks,
> 
> MLA
> *


 :biggrin: MLA little bro hook up soon.


----------



## missinglink (Mar 12, 2008)

You said it ! yea he looks about that for sure!!lol sorry nick


----------



## missinglink (Mar 12, 2008)

We will need to know what kind of car? We have modules for GM/ Ford. The pic below is for GM 1980-1995 cs144 ,and cs130 alts. Our stsndered module is set @ 15.5COLD 14.8HOT this is safe for 1-4 batteries. You would be fine here. Let us know [email protected] 











Thanks, MLA


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks little brother !! hooked the 64 up today :biggrin: good seeing you to its been a few bro latter


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

got new goodies in the mail today bro thanks and TTT for yeah


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

M L A hitting this ride real soon with some new stuff just keep your eyes open


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/lof...php/t18890.html


----------

